# Insurance advice please



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I am almost 26, will be when renewal due at end of this month, 7 years NCB Been with a plan and renewal is £830 which is good. However, my gtt is now highly modified, 11k on engine and about 6k on bodywork and have read the thread about guaranteed value insurance and was hinking of getting this for mine, also read about using classic car policies?? The car is mainly weekend toy and in a locked garage overnight. Any suggestions? Just want to make sure i get what the car is worth if the worst were to happen not just 10k like the average gtt sells for

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

anyone?? need to know a place that will do a guranteed value with a car under 10 years old


----------

